

Netflix: VPN crackdown claims 'false', says executive - greenvaio
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30726631

======
NathanKP
Personally I use a VPN to access Netflix within the US since Verizon FIOS in
NYC does not seem to have enough bandwidth connecting me to Netflix (either
that or they are deliberately bandwidth limiting Netflix).

If I use a VPN I get a crystal clear HD stream instantly. Without a VPN the
stream starts out extremely grainy and improves over time, although it never
reaches full HD resolution.

------
binarymax
It would be a losing battle anyway. Those sophisticated enough to use VPN in
the first place will manage to circumvent any new region blocks put in place.
Netflix knows that its a game they'd rather not play, and focus their effort
on making the product better. Good news for everyone.

------
iwwr
This is a classic non-denial denial:

"The claims that we have changed our policy on VPN are false"

Starting to crack down on VPN's may just be following their existing policy
against VPN's. Nothing has changed, policy-wise.

------
Sonicmouse
Doesn't mean they aren't testing said feature.

